# Po aktualizacji - automontowanie w gnome przestało działać

## n0rbi666

Witam  :Smile: 

Mam taki mały problem - mianowicie, miałem gnome z działającym automatycznym montowaniem pendrive-ów itp. Po aktualizacji - automontowanie przestało działać, jak wsadzam pendrive-a to wyskakuje tylko okienko "Nie można zamontować 2.0GB filesystem

Not Atuhorized"

Szukałem w googlach, na forum - i nie znalazłem takiego problemu, żeby po aktualizacji przestało działać. Wcześniej działało bez problemu, ale zaktualizowało się ponad 60 pakietów i ciężko mi wyśledzić, który coś namieszał ...

Prawdopodobnie gdzieś jest kwestia regułek udev/hal ? Tylko gdzie, skoro wcześniej działało :/

moje emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Apr 2010 06:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd encode fam fortran gdbm gif glib gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 java jpeg jpeg2k lame libsamplerate lirc mad mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python qt3support readline reflection samba sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype type1 unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis wavpack x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks     iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route     share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput livedrive_midi" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mam właśnie ten sam problem, tyle, że nic się u mnie nie pokazuje (żaden błąd), tylko po prostu nie montuje. Najgorsze jest to, że z Preferencji zniknął ten modulik do zarządzania montowaniem urządzeń przenośnych...

P.S. Które masz aktualnie gnome?

----------

## n0rbi666

Używam aktualnie gnome-base/gnome-light (2.28.1). 

A Tobie nie brakuje przypadkiem paczki gnome-volume-manager ?

----------

## Garrappachc

Gnome-volume-manager jest, ale służy do regulacji dźwięku  :Wink: 

Ważne jest tutaj gnome-disk-utility, które ma w sobie palimpsest.

P.S. Ja mam gnome-2.30  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

```
gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

     Available versions:  2.24.1 {automount consolekit debug}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Daemon that enforces volume-related policies
```

Chyba to nie jest od dźwięku  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mówię o programie.

```
localhost media # equery b gnome-volume-control

 * Searching for gnome-volume-control ... 

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.30.0 (/usr/share/omf/gnome-volume-control)

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.30.0 (/usr/share/gnome/help/gnome-volume-control)

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.30.0 (/usr/bin/gnome-volume-control)

localhost media # 
```

To że jest control czy manager, to.... niewielka różnica....   :Embarassed: 

Myślisz, że 2.24 będzie działać dla 2.30?

----------

## n0rbi666

Nie wiem, czy będzie działać - chyba powinno  :Smile: 

A mój problem rozwiązałem - dodałem USE="policykit", potem emerge --newuse, etc-update i działa automountowanie  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja mam policykit, a montowanie dalej nie działa. Nie wywala błędów, po prostu nie montuje.

----------

## n0rbi666

a dmesg coś pokazuje ?

----------

## ryba84

Mam ten sam problem na 2.28. Też nic się nie dzieje. Flaga policykit ustawiona globalnie. Myślę, że jest to związane z tą informacją z dmesg:

```
gvfs-gdu-volume[2948]: segfault at c ip b77da392 sp bff9cf64 error 4 in libgdu.so.0.0.0[b77d1000+19000]
```

Edit:

Na swój problem znalazłem rozwiązanie. Daleko nie trzeba było szukać:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819620.html?sid=53f219a2b15746496d0ed19da00a99ae

----------

## Garrappachc

Tyle, że u mnie nic się w dmesgu nie pojawia... Zaraz przekompiluję gvfs z flagą fuse włączoną, obaczym.

----------

## tallica

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Tyle, że u mnie nic się w dmesgu nie pojawia... Zaraz przekompiluję gvfs z flagą fuse włączoną, obaczym.

 

Dodaj consolekit do boot:

```
# rc-update add consolekit boot
```

----------

## ryba84

 *Michal. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # rc-update add consolekit boot
> ```
> ...

 

Myślę, że to nie to. U mnie bez uruchomionego consolekit gnome sypie tabunem błędów i nie chce się uruchomić. Po naprawieniu poprzednich błędów okazało się, że nie mogę wyłączać z menu komputera i o dziwo automontowanie nadal nie działa. Na te problemy rozwiązaniem okazał się gdm i uruchamianie z pod niego gnome.

----------

